# pflogd eats 100% cpu now, with zerocopy enable



## parcival (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all,
my pflogd (with zerocopy enable) have always 100% cpu load and is only killable with -9. 
There is no error message and the pf rules are working.
With zerocopy "disable" everything works without problem.

Is there a solution for this problem?

regards

parcival

OS: FreeBSD 8.2 with latest patches (32bit and 64bit Version)


----------

